# Icons only toolbar in evince



## MarcoB (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to get a icon only toolbar in Evince? It has a toolbar with icons and text below by default, but I don't like that. PS I'm not using Gnome.

thanks
Marco


----------



## MarcoB (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, got it.
I've put this in my .gtkrc-2.0:

```
gtk-toolbar-style=GTK_TOOLBAR_ICONS
```


----------

